# Please evaluate Real State Agent



## techno (May 22, 2015)

Hi,

This is my first time buying a home. Please help me evaluate my realtor if this is normal. I'll try to describe his style as short as possible. First meeting, he asked me some questions and showed me some houses on the internet. Then he ask me some questions again about the house that I'm looking for then he entered the criteria to an on-line website. The on-line website send me emails automatically of the houses that matches my criteria and then if I like it. I'll let the my realtor know. He'll comment the pros and cons of the place through email. If we still like it and there's an open house, he'll usually go with us. If the house doesn't have a scheduled open house. He'll schedule a visit to the place. He'll usually go with us to view the houses. He will tell me the pros and cons of the place after viewing. Then he'll find out when I need to make an offer. The thing that he does not do is help me look for a house directly. He just wait for me to look at the automatic emails and if I find something that I like, I will let him know. Is this normal?

How about your realtor? Is there other things that they do to help you find a house more efficiently?

Thanks!


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

It's not uncommon, but there are ones who will present you with a list of places and try very hard to sell you places you don't want if you prefer.

Realtors are salesmen, nothing more really. As with any salesmen, you can have pushy ones, greasy ones, crooked ones, soft sell ones, "good" ones, etc. if you don't like the style of he one you've got, there are plenty more to choose from. If you haven't signed an exclusive agreement, try a different one.

Since I'm a more experienced real estate guy, I'd probably prefer the one you got as I know what I'm looking for more than the realtors do...others prefer more hand holding and advice. Be careful though, some of them can push you into buying things you don't really want.

Remember, they only get paid when you buy, so they are motivated to get you to buy, not for you to get what you want.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, I like to look through the forwarded email postings first too. I mean, there could be a place that they come across and immediately think it is what you are looking for, but alot of times, there is some sort of compromise involved in buying a home, it really is hard to find that 'perfect' place, so I find it best to try to decide what is and is not a do-able compromise first.


----------



## techno (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply! Maybe I'm looking for a little bit more initiative from him since I'm new to this. But Just a Guy, you're right, a pushy one might try to sell me something I don't really like.

The only thing that my agent somewhat tries to push me is to increase the maximum value of the place I'm looking for. According to him, I should try to get the most expensive house that my bank will approve. Partly, he could be right but probably, it depends. I may have to make a very big change in my lifestyle. What do you think of his theory?

Also, the more expensive the house I buy, the higher is his commission. I think, generally, the seller's agent gets 2.5% and the buyer's agent get 2.5%.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

In an overpriced market, buying the "most house you can afford" is sticking your neck out to get it chopped off. Imagine what happens if the market corrects 25-50%. 

It's not really in his interest from a commission point of view on a single house...but that attitude drives the price of the market up in general, so commissions rise on every house. A couple hundred on one place is nothing like a couple hundred on all future sales. 

If it's your first place, buy what you need. As you live in places you find things you like and don't like about the place. Things you can avoid when you move. If you're maxed out, and there's a correction, you could be stuck in a place you don't like for a long time.


----------



## techno (May 22, 2015)

Thanks again Just a Guy!

When my realtor ask me what is my max amount, I decided not to tell him the real amount. At first he did not explain to me how to make an offer and bidding. But I did some research on the net so I have a basic idea and then I asked him some questions. At first I want to deduct $50,000 to my real max amount so that I have some room for bidding but when he asked me, I deducted $100,000 to my max amount without him knowing. The reason is that I was suspecting that he is going to try to increase it. He did tried to increase it and convinced me to add 50,000 more. After a few discussions, I agreed the extra 50,000. Then a week later, he was trying again to increase it by another $50,0000 but I did not give in. What do you think of this? Thanks!


----------



## bds (Aug 13, 2013)

Buy at a price you're comfortable with and you get a house you like. If you can't do both then stay renting.

I was looking at houses around the $200-225k mark when I was first looking, I didn't really like anything. My realtor suggested increasing and I bought at $265k. Still well below my max, but in hindsight it was a good idea. I know I would not have been happy with a house in that range and likely would have sold and bought something else by now and that isn't cheap to do. Spending a little more up front saved me the money and hassle of moving again later.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

The more money you spend, the more options are available is the typical thinking...

When I buy rentals, I generally look for places that cost less than 100k/door. Many people on this board scream about how that's impossible, so you can imagine what most realtors say...

I just kept looking for a realtor who would do what I wanted, and I tend to find what I'm looking for. Since I do this all the time, I had the luxury/necessity to keep looking until I found someone. With a one-off purchase, that may be more difficult. 

It's the same with buying a car, know what you are getting into beforehand (pushy sales guy at best) and don't let them push you around. You're the one who has to say "yes" in the end...if you feel too much pressure, look for a different guy but, on the whole, yours isn't the worst I've seen.


----------



## Pvo (Jul 4, 2013)

Be sure to also check Comfree and similar sites for houses for sale. Many realtors won't show you these houses as private sellers don't always offer the full commission.

If you haven't signed an exclusive agreement with the realtor you have the option to purchase without him in a private sale, or you can use your realtor as many private sellers will try to accommodate realtors and provide some type of renumeration.

Buy with what you are comfortable with and don't overextend yourself. Many unexpected expenses occur with housing, and you want to be able to handle them.

Wherabouts are you looking?

Good luck!


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

I wouldn't sign an exclusive agent deal with your realtor as he probably won't show you the ones where he isn't making the amount of commission he wants, then you could be sued for his commission if you buy through another agent/realtor. Check on MLS yourself for houses in the area you're looking at. If a seller has negotiated a good commission rate through another agent, your agent may not show you that either. You may also see something you like and be told by your agent that it's sold, if you are genuinely interested you may want to phone the listing realtor and confirm that too. I have had personal knowledge/experience with some of these situations. It's a minefield out there. There are also some really genuine agents out there, just have to do your homework.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Agreed with above, don't sign a Buyer Representative Agreement.


----------



## CharlesF.Donahue (Jan 7, 2015)

You can use your own brain when you invest in a property because its need patience. I am not sure about their quality or agent seriousness.


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

this is the normalest way of doing business. you can search on your own, but I doubt you'll find anything outside of MLS. Comfree, well, but then your realtor will have to talk to the seller for the commission. If you are a first time buyer like me, then just stick to MLS and your realtor.

Of course, that means an added risk of foregoing a good deal on Comfree. But I was ready to live with that one, note that 80%+ houses are on MLS. All the best, happy hunting...


----------

